# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  1η Παναττική Έκθεση 4-6 Δεκεμβρίου 2015

## kostasm3

1η Παναττική Έκθεση 4-6 Δεκεμβρίου 2015
Οσοι θελετε να παρακολουθησετε απο κοντα μια εκθεση για τους μικρούς φτερωτούς μας φίλους,4-6 Δεκεμβρίου 2015 
στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Περιστεριού.Την 1η Παναττική Έκθεση/Διαγωνισμό διοργανώνουν οι 5 σύλλογοι της Αττικής: Α.Λ.Ο.Π, Α.Σ.Ε.Κ, Π.Σ.Ε.Π, Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε & G.P.C.Club

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι Κωστα !

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλο!! 
Καλη επιτυχια στα  πουλακια!!

----------


## wild15

Καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## kostasm3

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη..
Καλη επιτυχια σε όλους..

----------


## xasimo

Καλη επιτυχια στα ιδιαιτερα, καμπουρικα πουλακια σου!

----------


## kostas karderines

καλη επιτυχια κωστα,θα προσπαθησω να περασω το σαββατο να τα πουμε

----------


## kostasm3

Σε ευχαριστώ Κατερίνα..
Κωστη οποτε θες φιλε..θα ειμαι εκει καθε μερα..

----------


## jk21

Σημερα αρκετα μελη μας ,επισκεφτηκανε την εκθεση στο εκθεσιακο του Περιστεριου και ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να τα πουμε .Να σημειωσω την ελευση του kostaskirki και bulseye απο Χιο αλλα εκτος του Δημητρη ,της Βικυς και του Κωστα που συμμετειχαν στην παναττικη και ηταν φυσικα εκει , συναντηση τον teo24  ,τον Μανωλης 2  , τον  kostaskarderines ,τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ τον Σακη και καποια αλλα μελη οχι και τοσο γνωστα 

Να συγχαρω τους συλλογους που εστω η οικονομικη κριση ,τους ωθησε σε κοινη εκθεση  .Ευχομαι να γινει θεσμος ,συντομα και πανελλαδικος ,ακομα και οταν η οικονομικη κριση δεν θα υπαρχει στο σημερινο βαθμο (ειμαι και αισιοδοξος .... και για την πανελλαδικη εκθεση και για την κριση ... ) 


Να συγχαρω τον Κωστα τον Ψαριωτη ,γνωστο και ως  kostasm3

για την δευτερη θεση στην αγαπημενη του ρατσα scotch fancy 






και τις υπολοιπες συμμετοχες με πολυ καλη βαθμολογια επισης (νομιζω ολες πανω απο 87 ή 88 )










Ο Κωστας ,αν εξαιρεσουμε τον Δημητρη και την Βικυ  που εχουν τεραστιο μεριδιο προσφορας σε αυτη την παρεα και στην βοηθεια σε νεους χομπιστες και εκτροφεις στην πορεια της ζωης αυτου του φορουμ ,αλλα και τον Γιαννη τον Τσακο που ειχε τιμησει με την εισηγηση του ενα σημαντικοτατο σεμιναριο για την παρεα μας αλλα και με τις οποιες μετεδωσε στο παρελθον σαν μελος της σε αυτη την παρεα  ,ειναι ο μοναδικος απο τους σημερινους συμμετεχοντες στην εκθεση ,που προσπαθει να προσφερει σε αυτη την παρεα ,ειτε με τη γνωμη του σε καθημερινα θεματα των μελων μας ή σε αρθρα που εχει ηδη ανεβασει πανω σε ρατσες εμφανισης .Τον ευχαριστω για αυτο ,τον συγχαιρω για την επιτυχια του αλλα και για τις μελλοντικες αφου ειναι νεο παιδι ,ομως το πραγματικο champion ειναι η μεταδοση γνωσεων στα νεα παιδια ,γιατι μονο ετσι θα συνεχιστει το χομπι 

Η απουσια των αλλων εκτροφεων απο το φορουμ που χρονια τωρα ,προσπαθει να συνεισφερει στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου ειναι χαρακτηριστικη και εμφανης ! Δεν μου αρκει να ξερω οτι παρα πολλοι απο αυτους ειναι σταθεροι αναγνωστες μας .Με διαβασμα δεν μεταδιδεται η γνωση στη νεα γεννια ,αλλα με συμμετοχη 



Για τους Βικυ και Δημητρη  , δεν εχω να πω τιποτα . Εδω μαζι μαθαμε και δωσαμε στα νεα παιδια .Τους εχω ζησει συναγωνιστες στην καθημερινοτητα της παρεας ως συνδιαχειριστες ,ως φιλους ,ως ανερχομενους και πια καταξιωμενους εκτροφεις ! Καλη συνεχεια παιδια 


η παρουσια και των δυο  στα κοκατιλ
























αλλα και του Δημητρη στα razza espaniol που οριακα δεν κατακτησε την τριτη θεση και ειχε αρκετα καλες βαθμολιες αν θυμαμαι καλα  2 89αρια  2 90αρια  και  1    91αρι 








Στο τελος το πανεμορφο καρδερινακι που κερδισε το champion στις μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες 
















εδω καποια με  πρωτη 












 δευτερη θεση 





και ο ανθρωπος που τα φροντιζει και εχει μαθει τοσα πολλα  ,τοσο απο αυτο ,οσο και απο ολα του τα πουλακια τοσα χρονια !









Αρκετα απο αυτα εχει φροντισει να τα μεταδωσει και σε φιλο του  ,που ηξερε απο πριν ,οτι θα τα μεταδωσει ... σε ολη την ελλαδα (τον υποφαινομενο ) 

Eδω τα πουλια του , οπως και σε πολλα αλλα βιντεο , του δινουν  δημοσια το πραγματικο  δικο του champion 





Να και το κυπελλο για τα πουλακια του 













και εδω ενα πουλακι υβριδιο (αν θυμαμαι καλα φανετοκαρδερινο  )  πρωην μελους μας  του Αντρεα , που ομως  η συνεισφορα του καποτε στο θεμα της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση ηταν σημαντικη και θεωρω οτι επρεπε να το παρουσιασω και αυτο (με 90αρι !!! )  









Στο εξης απο μενα τουλαχιστον ,σε αντιθεση με οτι εκανα στο παρελθον ,φωτο απο εκθεσεις θα υπαρχουν μονο οσων εκτιμουν αυτο το χωρο και την προσπαθεια του για μεταδοση γνωσης και το δειχνουν εμπρακτα !!!

Θα ειμαι το ιδιο χαρουμενος αν αυτο δεν γινει εδω ,αλλα σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο χωρο οχι τυπου chatt  , αλλα συσσωρευσης γνωσης και πληροφοριας ,αφου δεν ειμαστε το μονο φορουμ που προσπαθει κατι τετοιο !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που συμμετείχαν . 

Θα ήθελα να δώσω όμως τα συγχαρητήρια μου και τις καλύτερες μου ευχές σε δυο άτομα που ενώ δεν γνωριζόμαστε 
τους εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ , 
Δημήτρη και Βίκυ πολλά συγχαρητήρια και εύχομαι οι στόχοι σας να πραγματοποιηθούν και στεφθούν με επιτυχία .
 Πανέμορφα και εκθαμβωτικά τα πουλάκια σας .

----------


## kostaskirki

Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ και μη που έλαβαν μέρος στην έκθεση και είτε διακρίθηκαν είτε όχι!  Καθόλου σημασία δεν έχει! 
Από εκεί και πέρα για εμάς τους επαρχιωτες ήταν μίας πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε άτομα που μέχρι τώρα μόνο διαδικτυακά γνωριζομασταν! 
Χάρηκα πολύ. Μα πάρα πολύ που γνώρισα από κοντά πολλούς από την παρέα του φόρουμ!

----------


## kostasm3

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ Δημήτρη για τα καλα σου λογια..
Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι,οτι βοηθαει καποιους ανθρωπους σε οτι κ αν ειναι αυτο δεν πρεπει κ δεν ειναι σωστο να μενει κρυφο..
Μακαρι να καταφερω να παραστω ανταξιος στα καλα σου λογια..
Οσον αφορα τα scotchakia μου οι βαθμοι ηταν αναπαντεχοι γιατι φετος μετα απο πολλες συγκηριες δεν περιμενα να παω τοσα καλα..

Κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα
88 και 90 βαθμους

Varigate
89
91 βαθμους θεση 2

Light Varigate
89
91 βαθμους θεση 3

----------


## Ariadni

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο για τη συμμετοχη σας αλλα και φυσικα για τις διακρισεις σας! Ολα τα πουλακια ομως με διακριση ή χωρις ειναι πανεμορφα! Να τα χαιρεστε και ευχομαι εις ανωτερα!

----------


## kentauros1972

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τουςδιαγωνιζόμενους νικητες και μη

----------


## nikolaslo

Συγχαρητήρια παντα επιτυχιες και υγιή πουλάκια

----------


## kostas karderines

συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια για την συμμετοχη και τα βραβεια τους!το μεγαλυτερο κερδος για μενα ηταν που γνωρισα απο κοντα καταπληκτικα παιδια και εκανα καινουργιους φιλους οπως ο kostaskirki(ενα φοβερο παιδι μεσα στο χαμογελο )και ο kostasm3(ενα παιδι με γνωσεις και πολυ καλος χαρακτηρας)!κωστα πολλα μπραβο φιλε για τις διακρισεις και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με τετοια πουλακια και την αγαπη που τους προσφερεις θα εχεις ακομα μεγαλυτερες επιτυχιες!

----------


## jimk1

Πολλα μπραβο σ ολα τα παιδια που συμμετειχαν στην εκθεση ασχετος αποτελεσματος

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους και τα πουλακια τους!!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν στην έκθεση, ασχετα αν πήρανε βραβεία! Χάρηκα πολύ που ξαναείδα την Βίκυ και τον Δημήτρη αλλά και τον Δημήτρη (jk21)! Ευχομαι του χρόνου να επαναληφθεί η έκθεση γιατί πραγματικά άξιζε η προσπάθεια!

----------


## Cristina

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους ! Και του χρόνου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## xasimo

Συχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες και σε οσους διακριθηκαν!! Τα πουλακια ειναι ολα πανεμορφα αλλα η καρδερινες πρεπει να πω κλεβουν την παρασταση! Και τα καμπουρικα  πρεπει να πω πως οσο τα βλεπω τοσο περισσοτερο πιο ομορφα μου φαινονται! Ιδιαιτερα συγχαρητηρια στον Κωστα, απο εμενα, γτ ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που εχει προσπαθησει να συνεισφερει με τις γνωσεις του εδω μεσα!

----------


## mixalis73

Συχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες και σε ολους σας μπραβοσααααααααςςςςςςςς....  ....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δυστυχώς δεν ηταν μια καλη εκθεση για εμενα παντα!
Ακουστηκαν πολλα παραπονα απο πολους
Ελαβα μερος στην εκθεση με ενα πουλι απο αρσενικη αρχεγονη καρδερινα και απο
θυληκια αρχεγονη φλωρα (απο Ελληνικους γονεις).
Οι κριτες οταν τους πηγαιναν ενα πουλι για να το κρινουν δεν ηξεραν με τι ειχαν να κανουν, δεν
ειχαν τις καταστασεις των πουλιων στα χερια τους.
Για παραδειγμα το δικο μου πουλι δεν ηξεραν τι ακριβως ηταν και εκεινη την ωρα της κρισης
αποφασησαν να το βαλουν υβριδιο απο αρσενικη αρχεγονη καρδερινα Ελληνικη και μανα θυληκια κινεζικη φλωρα και το
πουλι πατωσε (σαν αποτελεσμα κρισης 87 βαθμους) γιατι αλλο ηταν και αλλο νομιζαν ή θεώρησαν πως ηταν και το εκριναν με αλλα στανταρ. 
Αυτο ειναι πολυ αδικο να ετοιμαζεις ενα πουλι και τελικα να το δηλώνουν αυθαίρετα οτι να ναι ενω εγω στον εγκλωβισμο ειχα
δηλωσει ξεκαθαρα το πουλι και σε ποια κατηγόρια θα συμμετείχε.
Αυτη ηταν η δικη μου εμπειρια απο την συγκεκριμενη εκκθεση.

----------


## teo24

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα καμαρια του φορουμ μας  που πηραν μερος στην εκθεση ειτε πηραν καποια ''καλυτερη'' θεση ειτε οχι.Δεν λεω κερδισμενοι(1-2-3) γιατι το ''ωραιο'' ειναι αντικειμενικο,ειδα πολλα πουλια με 1-2-3 θεση τα οποια προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσαν.Χαρηκα πολυ που ειδα μετα απο πολυ καιρο τα παιδια απ την Ναξο αλλα και πολλα αλλα παιδια απ το φορουμ.Εβγαλα κι εγω λιγες φωτο και κατι μικρα βιντεο τα οποια ομως δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα.Τραβηχτηκαν απ το ΜΠΑΚΑΤΕΛ μου.

  Τα κοκατιλ ειναι απ τα δικα μας παιδια,μετα ειδα οτι ηταν αλλα 2 αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα βγαλω.

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

> Δυστυχώς δεν ηταν μια καλη εκθεση για εμενα παντα!
> Ακουστηκαν πολλα παραπονα απο πολους
> Ελαβα μερος στην εκθεση με ενα πουλι απο αρσενικη αρχεγονη καρδερινα και απο
> θυληκια αρχεγονη φλωρα (απο Ελληνικους γονεις).
> Οι κριτες οταν τους πηγαιναν ενα πουλι για να το κρινουν δεν ηξεραν με τι ειχαν να κανουν, δεν
> ειχαν τις καταστασεις των πουλιων στα χερια τους.
> Για παραδειγμα το δικο μου πουλι δεν ηξεραν τι ακριβως ηταν και εκεινη την ωρα της κρισης
> αποφασησαν να το βαλουν υβριδιο απο αρσενικη αρχεγονη καρδερινα Ελληνικη και μανα θυληκια κινεζικη φλωρα και το
> πουλι πατωσε (σαν αποτελεσμα κρισης 87 βαθμους) γιατι αλλο ηταν και αλλο νομιζαν ή θεώρησαν πως ηταν και το εκριναν με αλλα στανταρ. 
> ...


Κριμα Θοδωρη.Μηπως το συζητουσες με τον mitsman λιγο πριν το τελος της εκθεσης σημερα?Ακουσα ενα παιδι σημερα να του λεει κατι τετοιο οταν ημουν μαζι του.

----------


## jk21

Ναι Θοδωρη εκεινη την ωρα που ησουν και συ ηταν εκει ο Θοδωρης

Θοδωρη το china το πετυχα .... γελαω πικρα .... 


Δεν ειμαι εις θεσην να κρινω κριτες ,δεν εχω δικαιωμα να κρινω συλλογους αφου εχω επιλεξει θεση εκτος αυτων και δεν πληρωνω συμμετοχες για να εχω δικαιωμα κρισης  .Εσυ εχεις ...

θα πω ομως κατι ... οι κριτες εχουν δικαιωμα δοσμενο απο την com να κρινουν .Οι εκτροφεις και οι χομπιστες εχουν δικαιωμα η com να δινει καπου ανηρτημενα αναλυτικα τα κριτηρια που κρινονται τα πουλια ανα κατηγορια .Αν υπαρχουν θα ηταν ενδιαφερον καπου να τα εχουμε .Αν οχι ,κανεναν συμμετεχοντα ή επισκεπτη δεν μπορεις ουτε να τον πεισεις οτι υπαρχει αντικειμενικη κριση (ακομα και αν υπαρχει ) ουτε να τον μαθεις να βελτιωνει την εκτροφη του .Με τους πρωταθλητες εξαφανισμενους απο τα media ενημερωσης και με ελλειψη διαθεσης διαδοσης της γνωσης (δεν μιλω για εξαιρεσεις ) ,με τους συλλογους να μην κανουν εξειδικευεμενα σεμιναρια για το ανοιχτο κοινο για κατι τετοιο και τα διαφορα που γινονται να αφορουν κυριως διαχειριση εκτροφης ,δεν βλεπω πως θα διαδοθει η εκτροφη και θα υπαρξει ανταγωνισμος ,εκτος των ατομων που θα μαθουν οσα πληρωμενα μαθουν ,απο αυτους τους εκτροφεις που αγορασαν τα πουλια τους .

----------


## kostasm3

κατερινα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια..
κ ολους τους φιλους φυσικα...
οντως τα καμπουρικα πουλακια οσο τα γνωριζεις τοσα τα θαυμαζεις 
αυτο που με τραβηξε κοντα τους εκτος απο την σταση τους ηταν κ η ηρεμια τους σαν πουλια κ σαν ζευγαρια...

----------


## jk21

> και εδω ενα πουλακι υβριδιο (αν θυμαμαι καλα φανετοκαρδερινο  )  πρωην μελους μας  του Αντρεα , που ομως  η συνεισφορα του καποτε στο θεμα της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση ηταν σημαντικη και θεωρω οτι επρεπε να το παρουσιασω και αυτο (με 90αρι !!! )



τελικα ο Ανδρεας ειχε ακομα μεγαλυτερες επιτυχιες !!!


Μια δευτερη θεση 





αλλα και την πρωτη με αυτο το πανεμορφο φανετογαρδελο !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η πρωτη θεση ειναι με γαρδελο*καναρο* ​νομιζω

----------


## jk21

για να το λες εσυ αλλα να το λεει ξεκαθαρα και η φυσσα  
chardonneret  x canari 

σιγουρα ετσι ειναι , οπως επισης γνωστο οτι με τα υβριδια ειμαι ασχετος    ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πήγα και εγώ στην έκθεση εχθές και συγχαίρω όλα τα παιδιά και για τις επιτυχίες αλλά και για τη γενικότερη συμμετοχή τους! Τα πουλάκια ήταν υπέροχα!!! 

Ένα βίντεο από τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα όσο είμασταν εκεί!

----------


## anonymous

Συγχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες και ιδιαιτερα στους διακριθεντες!
Παντα επιτυχιες! ...

----------


## mitsman

Πρωτη και κύρια αποστολή έφθασε σε πέρας με απόλυτη επιτυχία! Πήγαμε στην έκθεση και γυρίσαμε σπίτι όλοι(εμεις και τα πουλακια μας) με υγεια!!! 
Τα πουλάκια πήγαν πολύ καλά, γνωρίσαμε πολλους εκτροφείς και ανταλλάξαμε απειρες απόψεις περί ζευγαρωμάτων , εκτροφής, διατροφης κτλ...
Οι κριτές ήταν άψογοι βαθμολογόντας τα πουλάκια με αυτο που πραγματικά αξίζαν και όχι σε σχέση με τον συναγωνισμό που υπήρχε στην κάθε κατηγορία!

Μιλάμε για την πρώτη παναττικη έκθεση με σχεδον 3000 πουλάκια! Η έκθεση κατα την αποψη μου στεφθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχια!
Θοδωρή όταν εγκλώβισες το πουλάκι έπρεπε να γράψεις πάνω την κατηγορια του! ΓΙα αυτο είσαι υπευθυνος εσυ.... ωστοσο αν το άφησες στην δικη τους κρίση θα σου πω το εξης, τα υβρίδια βαθμολογουνται ως εξής, να μοιαζου 50% στον πατερα και 50% στην μάνα! Αν το πουλακι το έβαλανσε άλλη κατηγορία σημαινει οτι δεν είχε το παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικό οποτε ουτως η άλλως δεν θα πήγαινε καλα βαθμολογικα!

----------


## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα! Ωραία ήταν η έκθεση αλλά να πω την αλήθεια για Πανατική περίμενα κάτι παραπάνω και από ποσότητα και από ποιότητα πουλιών. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες διακριθέντες και μη. Άλλωστε συμασία έχει η συμμετοχή και η προσπάθεια. Το καλύτερο για μένα πέρα απ τα πουλιά ήταν ότι γνώρισα από κοντα πολλά παιδιά που ενώ μιλούσαμε διαδυκτιακά ή τηλεφωνικά δεν είχαμε γνωριστεί από κοντά. Βέβαια αν δεν ήταν ο Κωστής (kostaskirki) να θυμάται φυσιογνωμίες απ τις φωτογραφίες δε νομίζω να γνώριζα και πολλούς. Εις το επανειδήν λοιπόν..

----------


## kostasm3

Εδω ειναι ολα τα αποτελεσματα κ οι θεσεις συγκεντρωμενες!!!!

https://www.docdroid.net/5wFr3o2/-1-2015.pdf.html

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Πρωτη και κύρια αποστολή έφθασε σε πέρας με απόλυτη επιτυχία! Πήγαμε στην έκθεση και γυρίσαμε σπίτι όλοι(εμεις και τα πουλακια μας) με υγεια!!! 
> Τα πουλάκια πήγαν πολύ καλά, γνωρίσαμε πολλους εκτροφείς και ανταλλάξαμε απειρες απόψεις περί ζευγαρωμάτων , εκτροφής, διατροφης κτλ...
> Οι κριτές ήταν άψογοι βαθμολογόντας τα πουλάκια με αυτο που πραγματικά αξίζαν και όχι σε σχέση με τον συναγωνισμό που υπήρχε στην κάθε κατηγορία!
> 
> Μιλάμε για την πρώτη παναττικη έκθεση με σχεδον 3000 πουλάκια! Η έκθεση κατα την αποψη μου στεφθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχια!
> Θοδωρή όταν εγκλώβισες το πουλάκι έπρεπε να γράψεις πάνω την κατηγορια του! ΓΙα αυτο είσαι υπευθυνος εσυ.... ωστοσο αν το άφησες στην δικη τους κρίση θα σου πω το εξης, τα υβρίδια βαθμολογουνται ως εξής, να μοιαζου 50% στον πατερα και 50% στην μάνα! Αν το πουλακι το έβαλανσε άλλη κατηγορία σημαινει οτι δεν είχε το παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικό οποτε ουτως η άλλως δεν θα πήγαινε καλα βαθμολογικα!


Καλησπερα.
Εγω ρωτησα σε ποια κτηγορια παιζει το πουλι που πηγα στην εκθεση, ψαχνουν λοιπον στο βιβλιο (γνωστης του ιδους και νομιζω και κριτης Ελληνας,(αν θες μπορω να
σου πω και το ονομα του) και διαβαζει και μου λεει παιζει στην κατηγορια Η014 Αργεγονο Ευρωπαϊκό με αρχεγονο ευρωπαϊκό) παω λοιπον και λεω την κατηγορια Η014
Το Η014 δεν το εγραψαν ποτε στο χαρτι που μου εδωσαν να κολλησω εγω στο κουβι ενω επρεπε να το κολλησουν οι ιδιοι.
Πανε λοιπον οι κριτες την αλλη μερα το προι στις 8:30 το προι να κρινουν τα πουλια και οι διοργανωτές δεν εχουν καν ετοιμες τις λιστες των πουλιων.
Πχ ζητανε οι κριτες τα φλωρια και βλεπουν πως στην κατηγορια των φλωρων υπαρχουν και καρδερινες (γιατι δεν ειχαν γραψει και ξεχωρισει τα πουλια) οποτε με λιγα λογια ηταν καθαρα ανοργανοσια της εκθεσης και να σου πω την καθαρη μου αληθεια χαρηκα που πηγε να γινει μια προσπαθεια ολων των συλογων μαζι αλλα αν δεν μπορουν τοτε να μην το κανουν κατα την δικη μου γνωμη.
Στον κρητη πανε το πουλι το δικο μου και δεν ξερει τι πουλι ειναι γιατι δεν εχει καμοια κατασταση στα χερια του για να δει πχ οτι στο νο 7 κλουβι ειναι στην κατηγορια Η014 με ενα υβριδιο καρδερινα ευρωπαικη * φλωρα ευροπαικη και να το κρινει ειτε αυστηρα ειτε οπως νομιζει αυτος και να παρει ασχημη θεση γιατι η δικη μου προσπαθεια δεν ηταν και πολυ καλη οκ δε θα με πειραζε, αλλα να του πηγαινουν ενα πουλι χωρις να ξερει ο κριτης το παραμικρο και να λεει  ο κριτης θα το βαλω στην κατηγορια Ευρωπαικη καρδερινα*κινεζικη φλωρα και να ξεκινα την κριση του λαθος γιατι και μονο απο το σωμα της κινεζικης φλωρας θα εχανε το πουλι γιατι οι δικες μας φλωρες ειναι ποιο μικροσωμες ε αυτο με πειραξε πως να το κανουμε ηταν λαθος της οργανοσης της εκθεσης ή των κριτων με την ωρα που πηγαν.

----------


## mitsman

Θοδωρη συγγνώμη αλλα διαφωνώ! θα ξεκινήσω οτι μια εβδομάδα πριν εμας προσωπικά ο σύλλογος μας, μας ειχε βάλει να δηλώσουμε τα πουλια που θα κατεβασουμε συμπληρώνοντας την κατάλληλη φόρμα οπου εγω σαν εκτροφεας οφειλω να ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορια ανήκουν! Επιπλεόν κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένος να σου κολλήσει τα ταμπελακια στο κλουβι και να σου συμπληρώσει τα στοιχεια... και εγω 12 πουλια κατεβασα και έκατσα και τα έγραψα ολα εγω.... ουτε σε ομαδα οργανωτική της έκθεσης ημουν ουτε τιποτα!

Αν νομίζεις οτι υπήρχε ωστοσο ανοργανωσια, που σίγουρα υπήρχε σε πολλά πραγματα και υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης, την επόμενη χρονιά να είσαι στην πρώτη γραμμη και να βοηθήσεις ενεργα σε όλο αυτο...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους παιδιά, όσους πήρατε μέρος με τους υπέροχους φτερωτούς φίλους μας!  
Ιδιαίτερα συγχαρητήρια και σε όλους όσους διακρίθηκαν!!   -Δημήτρη και Βίκυ, είστε υπέροχοι!!

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη σε καταλαβαινω να εχεις στενοχωρεθει ,αλλα θα σε παρακαλεσω να μην συνεχιστει η συζητηση ,γιατι ο κανονας 3 ειναι στο οριο του να παραβιαστει (περι διενεξεων συλλογων ,ομοσπονδιων ,μελων κλπ ) αφου δεν εχει υπαρξει διενεξη ,αλλα θα μπορουσε να γινει αν καποιοι απο τους διοργανωτες  το διαβασουν και απαντησουν με τονο που να δειχνει διενεξη .Αν κατι τετοιο γινει , η συζητηση για το θεμα θα διαγραφει 


Ως προς την εκδηλωση εγω για αλλη μια φορα θα κρατησω την συνδιοργανωση και αν αυτη με τις οποιες ατελειες της ,ειναι να γινει κανονας ,ευχομαι και πιστευω οτι σταδιακα και η οργανωση της θα γινει πολυ καλυτερη .Ηταν κατι πρωτογνωρο για τον τοπο και σιγουρα ολα δεν μπορουν να γινουν τελεια .

----------


## kostasm3

Δημητρη επιτρεψε μου μονο μια ενημερωση στον φιλο..
Εκτος απο αυτο που λεει το παλικαρι οτι πρεπει να συμπληρωθει μια λιστα με τα πουλια που κατεβαζεις κ πρεπει να γνωριζεις σε τι κατηγορια παιζουν, την ημερα του εγκλωβισμου ΕΣΥ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ κολλας το εκαστοτε ταμπελακι πανω στα κλουβια σου..

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα εγω προσωπικά μαζι με τους υπεύθυνους τους συλλόγου μου ετοιμασα τα κλουβια μου , κολλησα τα ταμπελακια που που μου έδωσαν, τα συμπλήρωσα και βάζωντας μέσα τα πουλια απλα τσεκαραν αν βαζω το πουλι που αναγράφει στο ταμπελάκι... οταν τα κλουβια μου είχαν μέσα τα πουλια μου με φαι και με νερο και υποστρωμα και το ταμπελάκι παρέδωσα τα πουλια και απο εκει και πέρα ήταν υπεύθυνοι οι ομάδες εργασιας για τα πουλακια μου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μια πανέμορφη εμπειρία για εμένα η 1η Παναττική Έκθεση! Είμαι πολύ περήφανη για τα πουλάκια μας που έδωσαν τον καλύτερο τους εαυτό!
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους παρευρέθηκαν τις ημέρες της έκθεσης και ήρθαν να μας πουν ένα γεια και να μας συγχαρούν, τον σύλλογό μας τον ΠΣΕΠΠ που βοήθησε όσο κανένας άλλος, τους κριτές που ήταν πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν με τις γνώσεις τους...
Σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλύτερα, αλλά μέσα από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε και του χρόνου ευελπιστώ πως θα είναι ακόμα πιο ανεβασμένη η έκθεση!

----------


## kostasm3

να ξερεις οτι οι ομαδες εργασιας ειναι μονο να παραδιδουν τα πουλια στον κριτη..
δεν εχουν καμια αρμοδιοτητα να ενημερωνουν τον καθενα κριτη ή εκτροφεα για την ρατσα ή την κατηγορια του πουλιου..
αυτο το λεει πανω το αυτοκολλητο που δηλωσες το πουλακι κ κολλησες...

----------


## mitsman

Ναι Κώστα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Οπως επισης ειναι υπεύθυνες για το φαι και το νερό των πουλιων!
Την κατηγορία που εκτρέφω οφείλω να την γνωρίζω και να την γράψω στο ταμπελάκι που μου δίνει κενό η ομάδα εργασίας!

----------


## kostasm3

τωρα εισαι απολυτα σωστος!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα ....

και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ..... 

από την επίσκεψη μου στην έκθεση 







Δεν είχα το χρόνο όπως στο παρελθόν για να την γυρίσω όπως ήθελα αλλά νομίζω ήταν αρκετά *"χορταστική" !!!

Συγχαρητήρια και του χρόνου να είμαστε όλοι καλά να έχει και ακόμα* *περισσότερα πουλάκια !!!!*

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## mayri

Ρε παιδιά μια απορία.
Διάβασα σε προηγούμενη σελίδα, 3.000 πουλάκια.
Ένα να είναι άρρωστο, πόσα θα κολλήσουν; Οι συνθήκες καραντίνας αγνοούνται στις εκθέσεις; 
Στην καλή πίστη των εκτροφέων βασιζόμαστε;

----------


## jk21

Οι συνθηκες δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες , αλλα τα πουλια ειναι σε ξεχωρο κλουβι το καθενα , οι αιθουσες συνηθως ειναι μεγαλες και αεριζομενες (το σημαντικοτερο ) .Βεβαια το στρες με τα προσωπα των επισκεπτων να πλησιαζουν τα κλουβια δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο , οπως και η επιβαλομενη αλλαγη μιγματος για καποιες μερες , που ισως δεν ταιριαζει με οτι ετρωγε μεχρι τοτε το πουλακι .Τα πραγματα λογω στρες , ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολα στα ιθαγενη ...  Υπαρχει ομως παντα γιατρος υπευθυνος της εκθεσης .Στατιστικα σχεδον παντα καποια πουλια θα αρρωστησουν και εν μεσω της εκθεσης .Αρκετα και μετα .. αυτα δεν ξερουμε ποσα μπορει να ειναι .Ως προς τον χωρο και το μεγεθος του κλουβιου ομως , τα πουλια προετοιμαζονται για τις οποιες αλλαγες .Πχ πριν υπαρξει η εισοδος για το κοινο , καποιες μερες ειναι στο χωρο , για να κριθουν και ο κοσμος ειναι ελαχιστος

----------

